# average cost for a turbo rebuild?



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

hows it going everyone. i got a garret t4 turbo on my 2.0 aba. its burning up about a quart of oil every few weeks. it seems to be getting worse. im thinking about getting it rebuild to avoid getting a new turbo and redoing everything.
has anyone gotten a turbo rebuild by a shop? how much did it cost you?
thanks for your time!
Nathan


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

a quart of oil through the turbo...doubtful. do a compression test and leak down test first. but to answer you question average rebuild cost is around $400


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

move like a quart within about 2 or 3 months. burns at deceleration.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonzotheman2012* »_move like a quart within about 2 or 3 months. burns at deceleration. 

Have you pulled the downpipe off and checked for wetness and shaft play?


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Have you pulled the downpipe off and checked for wetness and shaft play?

yes, its pretty bad


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*

anybody elss ever have a turbo rebuilt?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you're in MD...theres a local guy who can do it. I did the rebuild myself but had him balance it.


----------



## Tx_Cat (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

400 is WAY too much. You can get a new turbo for that price.. I Payed 200 to rebuild both my T3 turbos plus the rebuilding kit (which was 150 for both) Go to ebay and search for a rebuild kit and you will find the kit you need. YOU can even do it yourself if you have the diagram


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

400 is the lets not do it ourselves, send it off, and get it BALANCED and get a lil warranty to boot price.


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

400 is pretty high considering i can get a brand new t4 for 500 or 600


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*

It's a journal bearing, correct? If so, it's pretty cheap, look on ebay for a rebuild kit as mentioned before. There's a guy on ebay that will balance your shaft assembly (if the fins aren't shot) if you buy a rebuild kit from him. If it's ball bearing, that's another story.
-MP


_Modified by nbkkb7x at 7:53 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nbkkb7x)*

i have no idea if its a journal or ball bearing. its a garret t4


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*

600 was the price i pade


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*

http://www.gpopshop.com They will have the kit for you.
Check my DIY Turbo Rebuild Out ... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4340089 
Otherwise It should cost $300-350 in average for a rebuild
Do it your self save $$$


_Modified by jDUB92 at 9:41 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## gonzotheman2012 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jDUB92)*

sent it out a week ago to get it professional rebuild. they charged me 600


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gonzotheman2012)*

Did you need any other parts other then a rebuild kit? Whats the exact specs on your turbo? Prices vary with turbo size. Ball bearing vs. Jounal Bearing... Big Shaft vs. Small Shaft







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by jDUB92 at 7:19 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jDUB92)*

Who can rebuild a Turbonetics T66 turbo?
I cant find any rebuild kits on ebay to do it myself and the place linked above only serves Garett turbos.


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

Back from the dead.

MD guy with a similar situation. Oil leak on the turbine side results in smoky startups. Anyone have some current information on a place that can rebuild the CHRA? I'd rather not send the entire turbo in, since I don't want to remove the turbine housing from the car (fitted a way to continue to use the car sans turbo).

I'm also open to alternate options. It's your everyday 57 trim/.63 turbine T3/T4. No I do not want to rebuild it myself to save a few bucks....I want to be positive it's done right.

Thanks in advance! Car in need:


----------

